# [gelöst] Router killt KDE.

## Klaus Meier

Ich besuche ja regelmäßig einen Bekannten und bei dem gibt es ab und an mal ein offenes W-Lan. Ok dachte ich, nutzt du es einfach mal. Das verursachte folgendes:

Den Prompt in der Konsole habe ich nicht verändert. Als Root steht er auf Hostname und als User auf Username@Hostname. Dieser Hostname wird verändert, wenn man mit diesem Router verbunden ist. Sowohl unter KDE als auch unter Cinnamon. Bei Cinnamon läuft dann aber alles normal weiter, bei KDE sieht das geringfügig anders aus.

Es lassen sich erst mal keine grafischen Anwendungen mehr starten bis auf die Konsole. Startet man dann eine Anwendung von der Konsole, dann kommt meistens die Meldung, dass kein Display gefunden werden konnte. Tvbrowser sagt mir, es wäre für Sun Java entwickelt worden und würde mit meiner Version von Java nicht funktionieren. Startet man dann das System neu (ist ja der erste Gedanke),  dann kann ich mich mit Sddm nicht mal mehr anmelden. Es erscheint der Startbalken, dann kommen ein paar Zeilen auf der Konsole und dann ist man wieder beim Login.

Zu Hause an meinem Netz ist der Spuk vorbei, alles wieder normal. Und es hat nichts mit der Beta von Plasma 5.5 zu tun, mit 5.4 hatte ich es auch.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Dec 03, 2015 7:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Für mich klingt das fast so als ob durch den veränderten Hostname die Programme keine Erlaubnis mehr hätten sich mit dem X11 zu verbinden. Wenn dem so ist müsste man dies doch eigentlich über xauth wieder hinbiegen können (was Cinnamon vielleicht sogar automatisiert macht).

Aber das einfachste wäre wohl eher deinem DHCP-Client (welcher das bei dir auch immer ist) zu verbieten am Hostname herumzubasteln.Last edited by schmidicom on Mon Nov 23, 2015 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Na mal probieren. Aber da ich das bei mir zu Hause nicht testen kann und das Netz dort auch nicht immer an ist, wird es schwierig. Es hat mir halt nur gewundert, weil ich so etwas das erste Mal gesehen habe.

Und es hat mich auch etwas Zeit gekostet, bis ich den Grund dafür gefunden habe. Ich war beim ersten Mal richtig gut drauf.....

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, sollte auch nichts mit KDE zu tun haben.

Kannst ja mal testen im laufenden X deinen hostnamen zu ändern - das sollte ähnlich schiefgehen.

----------

## toralf

???

/etc/conf.d/hostname enthält den Hostnamen, der wird i.d.R. nicht durch DHCP geändert - es sei denn, Du hättest es so konfiguriert.

Und solange DISPLAY auf ":0" gesetzt ist, sollte der Hostname eh' für X11 auch keine tragende Rolle spielen.

----------

## schmidicom

 *toralf wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/hostname enthält den Hostnamen, der wird i.d.R. nicht durch DHCP geändert

 

Nur wenn man OpenRC im Einsatz hat und selbst dann kann der eine oder andere DHCP-Client auf die Idee kommen den Hostname ohne Rücksicht auf diese Datei zu verändern. Hängt ja dann meist davon ab von wem und wie der DHCP-Client gestartet wurde und welche Informationen dieser vom DHCP-Server zurückbekommt.

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Und solange DISPLAY auf ":0" gesetzt ist, sollte der Hostname eh' für X11 auch keine tragende Rolle spielen.

 

Für irgendetwas wird der Hostname in der ".Xauthority" sicher gut sein.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich habe es jetzt mal ausprobiert. Wenn ich den Hostnamen manuell ändere, dann passiert genau das Gleiche. Frage: Warum hat das bei Gnome keine Auswirkung, killt mir aber KDE?

Wie kann ein Router meinen Hostnamen ändern? Ich nutze Networkmanager mit dhclient. Wie kann ich das verhindern?

Ist ja irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl, wenn so etwas möglich ist.

----------

## schmidicom

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie kann ein Router meinen Hostnamen ändern?

 

Ein DHCP-Server kann viel mehr Informationen bereit stellen als nur die IP/Subnet und das Gateway. Bei den ThinClient's von Wyse ist es sogar üblich einen Großteil der Gerätekonfiguration vom DHCP-Server verteilen zu lassen.

Der zu verwendende Hostname wird über die DHCP-Option 12 verteilt:

http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/protocol/bootp/options.htm

http://www.networksorcery.com/enp/protocol/bootp/option012.htm

Allerdings ignorieren meiner Erfahrung nach viele Betriebsysteme (z.B. Windows) diese Option und es ist, falls erwünscht, auch nicht gerade einfach ihnen dieses Verhalten abzugewöhnen. Doch unter Linux scheinen einige DHCP-Client in ergebenem Pflichtbewusstsein zu versuchen so viele der bereitgestellten Informationen wie möglich auch umzusetzen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie kann ich das verhindern?

 

Da ich das Problem noch nie hatte (denn DHCP-Server die von der Option 12 Gebrauch machen sind sehr selten) weiß ich das leider auch nicht. Aber in der Doku zu deinem DHCP-Client müsste sicher etwas stehen und wenn nicht kannst du vielleicht mit den Linux-Capabilities dem NetworkManager und all seinen Kindprozessen das Recht entziehen den Hostname zu verändern.

EDIT:

In der Konfiguration vom NetworkManager habe ich gerade was gefunden was eventuell auch helfen könnte:

```
KEYFILE SECTION

       This section contains keyfile-plugin-specific options, and is normally only used when you are not using any

       other distro-specific plugin.

       hostname

           Set a persistent hostname.
```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das mit der Konfigurationsdatei konnte ich bislang noch nicht testen, beim nächsten Mal...

Ich habe es aber damit hinbekommen, dass ich nach der Verbindungsherstellung mit hostnamectl den Hostnamen wieder auf den alten Wert setze.

Was mich aber wundert: Warum ist das bei KDE so und bei Gnome nicht? Beide Systeme sind ansonsten weitestgehend identisch.

----------

